# My car smells like wax crayons??



## GLI_Krazed (Oct 19, 2009)

Im a bit new to vw. I dont know if evryone knows this or if its just me. what makes my car smell like that and how do i get rid of it. I have asked a few people and no help. My wife wont even ride in my car cause its so strong. i dont mind it but it stays in your hair and clothes. Please help....


----------



## Mr.Misfit (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (GLI_Krazed)*

Its mold. check to see if your roof is leakin possibly blow out the drains with a air hose


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (GLI_Krazed)*

They all do! Just accept it, 'cause it is part of what makes the VW superior. The smell of crayons is similar to and often confused with the smell of superior German engineering. It just is....... breath it .....smell it..... love it........




































The only difference from car to car is that some of us were blessed with the brightest crayon in the box.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Krazed (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (Mr.Misfit)*

its not mold im sure of that


----------



## GLI_Krazed (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (77kafer)*

i dont have the problem the wife does lol


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (GLI_Krazed)*

It's not mold. It's the underpad under the carpet. It has a wax coating on it to make it waterproof. I took mine out this summer. Just take the sills out and lift the carpet up. Grab as much underpad and rip it out. Try to get it all out. And dont forget under the center console as well. It will get rid of the smell. 
If you wanna go all out you can remove the seats and either put down some new underpad or spray with undercoating. I didn't bother and it's not much louder at all.
Good luck.


----------



## GLI_Krazed (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (twin2626)*

Wow cool!! Ill have to look into that thanks very much







that sounds more logical










_Modified by GLI_Krazed at 3:42 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## mogale (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (GLI_Krazed)*

Suprised that no one has answered correctly. This is Cozmoline (sp) and is a waxy combination used to coat your vw from the factory to inhibit rust. Your VW is guaranteed to last 12 years, unlimited mileage, without rusting through to the outside, or they will fix or replace the offending area. 
Your car will weep, sometimes, as this stuff runs off the car. It feels like wax, or oil, or some combination of both. Its nearly brown in color and it is perfectly normal.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

man i love that smell,because my car smells like new and looks like new


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (mogale)*

The cosmoline is still dripping from my 1990 VW Corrado. Waxy crayon is much much better than rusty body smell.


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

my jetta does same thing that smell, try cleaning all door penda and used ur nail and peal the wax off and it will be no wax and also ur ashtrey lip too.


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

Febreze worked for me


----------



## drewgli (Jul 31, 2009)

i used febreze.


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (GLI_Krazed)*

I noticed this smell in my friend's car when we borrowed it while visiting (mk4 jetta). They moved down to FL where it's ballz hot in the sun year round and I think this has something to do with melting this stuff, or bringing the smell out b/c I've ridden in this car several times up in NY and hadn't noticed it.


----------



## HAAnda (Jun 25, 2009)

Febreze works but i use about 5-6 air freshers and that works for me.


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (HAAnda)*

i wish i woulda known about the 12 year thing. there is a hole on my 97 cabrio floor. ugh. 12 years from the date of manufacture was like 3 months ago


----------



## banderillero90 (Jun 27, 2008)

bump my car smells like burnt crayons.
so what im hearing is that its the cosmoline? Can anyone take a picture of what it looks like?


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (twin2626)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twin2626* »_It's not mold. It's the underpad under the carpet. It has a wax coating on it to make it waterproof. I took mine out this summer. Just take the sills out and lift the carpet up. Grab as much underpad and rip it out. Try to get it all out. And dont forget under the center console as well. It will get rid of the smell. 
If you wanna go all out you can remove the seats and either put down some new underpad or spray with undercoating. I didn't bother and it's not much louder at all.
Good luck. 

He's right, it's the sound deadening pads. Go under the console and put your nostrils to it if you need convincing.


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (19vdubcabrio97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19vdubcabrio97* »_i wish i woulda known about the 12 year thing. there is a hole on my 97 cabrio floor. ugh. 12 years from the date of manufacture was like 3 months ago

Don't feel bad. You would've had to prove that the rust wasn't caused by road debris or something external OTHER than the rust starting under the original VW under carriage paint. I had uniformed rust-through on both front fenders on my 2001 Jetta caused by rubbing of the VW mud flaps. From the dealer to VW direct and they wouldn't fix it.


----------



## minicoop503 (May 31, 2009)

It sounds like the seinfeld episode where the valey guy has horrible B.O. that they can't get rid of the smell in car and it sticks to them. haha


----------



## GLI_Krazed (Oct 19, 2009)

haha it really is


----------



## sexibassplaya12345 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: My car smells like wax crayons?? (GLI_Krazed)*

join the club. i used the leather scented little trees and they seemed to make it smell better. ive noticed even tho they are old my car still smells better. my mom has the same car and when i get in hers i want to gag


----------

